# Quando la tecnologia ti fotte



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

[video=youtube_share;KxjIbQFQ6Ec]https://youtu.be/KxjIbQFQ6Ec[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

:facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (24 Settembre 2016)

Noooo, non c'è più pace per le care corna di una volta!


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Noooo, non c'è più pace per le care corna di una volta!



Vero!


----------

